# Alguien me puede dar alguna idea para mi piso??!!



## piloto84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola muy wenas, acabo de llegar a mi piso de alquiler y me gustaria hacer algo que valga la pena para mi casa, que sea para comodidad o algo util....

Me gustaria que alguien me diera alguna idea para hacer algo guapo, entiendo bastante de electronica, informatica y electricidad, cualquier idea sera bienvenida.

Muchas Gracias de antemano!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2010)

Domótica.
Seguridad.
Alarmas técnicas.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfull (Jul 22, 2010)

un equipo de musica potente jajaja
como viviras ahi poco o no mucho tiempo.. tienes escusa para poder darle volumen cuando quieras


----------



## piloto84 (Jul 22, 2010)

jejeje, pero un equipo de musica es muy chungo de hacer, me gustaria currarme algo yo mismo, y que no cueste mucho.

Es que no se me ocurre nada util para poder hacer.

Gracias a los 2 de todas maneras!!


----------



## zxeth (Jul 22, 2010)

algo util y comodo y lindo -.-.. ya se, un sillon  o un proyector. Si tenes un lcd de dvd portatil tirado se puede hacer fasil con 500AR$


----------



## piloto84 (Jul 22, 2010)

ole, tengo el dvd portatil y donde puedo mirar para poder hacerlo, pero 500 euracos??


----------



## zxeth (Jul 22, 2010)

nono euros no. pesos argentinos.  osea 100euros lo podes ver por aca Proyector diy. Ojo ahi dice 1150$argentinos, pero puso el costo del lcd tambien

yo lo estaba a punto de hacer ya que tengo 2 lcd tirados, pero no encuentro los lentes. En españa se va a hacer mucho mas fasil


----------



## piloto84 (Jul 22, 2010)

ok, gracias por el consejo, a ver lo que puedo hacer


----------



## Foox (Jul 22, 2010)

Yo haria para hacerme el canchero, el circuito para encender y apagar las luces mediante aplausos, para un velador para no andar desarmando las instalaciones de la casa.
tambien a ese circuito lo combinaria con algun circuito difusor de luz 

no se si me explique bien.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 22, 2010)

ajjaja, esa esta buena, pero cuando ponga la musica a todo lo que da se van a prender y apagar solos jajajaj. (no se si funciona asi pero me lo imagino ), yo me pondria tambien un abilight rgb para que cambie de color el departamento


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2010)

> ajjaja, esa esta buena, pero cuando ponga la musica a todo lo que da se van a prender y apagar solos jajajaj. (no se si funciona asi pero me lo imagino ), yo me pondria tambien un abilight rgb para que cambie de color el departamento


Dos por uno.
Iluminación cómoda → sonido off.......
Discoteca brutal → sonido on....

Saludos.


----------



## Foox (Jul 22, 2010)

JAJAJA es verdad Electronec, no la habia pensado jajaja
Tambien una de las cosas que esta bueno es trabajar sobre acrilicos 






http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...hacer-un-mousepad-retroiluminado-con-LED.html


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2010)

Un carrito sigue lineas que tenga su recorrido entre la nevera y el sofá,...
birra va, .....birra biene.

No en serio..............¿Sobre que tema estarias interesado?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2010)

Leí el título y se me vino a la cabeza un piso de madera en forma de espigas de 1 metro de color negro semi-mate.

Una preciosura.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Leí el título y se me vino a la cabeza un piso de madera en forma de espigas de 1 metro de color negro semi-mate.
> 
> Una preciosura.



+1 

Un ambilight se me hace bueno


----------



## zxeth (Jul 22, 2010)

yo apoyo parte de la idea de dano, pero le pondria piso de acrilico grueso y leds por debajo y en la parte de abajo del acrilico lo areno con compresor y le pongo leds azules y rojos (re pelotero quedaba el departamento) jajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!!!!!!


----------



## djgarrido (Jul 23, 2010)

yo en parte con zxeth, todo eso mas el encendedor a aplausos, cuando ponga la musica a toda castaña, las luces del techo y del suelo empezaran a volverse locas, al estilo de una disco. jejeje.
no enserio un ambilight con una lampara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2010)

Llevate a vivir una novia o esposa y a ella se le va a ocurrir todo lo que hay que instalar , modificar , repintar , como para mantenerte ocupado por un buén tiempo 

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Jul 23, 2010)

jajajaj esa es la ideal, pero te va a quedar un departamento rosa con millones de pesos de adornos y una esposa molesta que te pida que le remodeles la cocina que quiere una cocina que haga la comida sola  y por las dudas un piso que se abra y que se limpie la mugre sola


----------



## gbtgbt (Jul 23, 2010)

Un puntero laser + un ldr quedaria muy cool como interruptor: pasas la mano por el aire y se prende la luz, volves a pasar y se apaga.
Podrias lograrlo si agarras un tubito de lapicera, lo cortas del largo que te sea mejor, le pones la resistencia ldr adentro, y con el laser le apuntas... asi no te va a molestar la luz de afuera.
Ahora bien, a esto lo conectas para que mande corriente a un biestable mientras tapas el laser y listo.

Yo lo tengo armado, por ahi lo filmo como anda y lo subo.


----------

